

Ask HN:  Handling an unscrupulous recruiter - amorphid

A contingency recruiting with him I do not have a relationship is openly advertising tech positions at my company.  I've dealt with this company before and have seen them doing other shady things in the past.  Based on what I know, I have a low level of confidence that simply asking them to stop promoting my jobs will do much.<p>Have any of you dealt with a similar situation?  How's you handle it?
======
staunch
Have your lawyer send them a letter, certified mail. Nothing will convey your
displeasure more effectively.

